

Secret E-Scores Chart Consumers’ Buying Power - mikecane
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/business/electronic-scores-rank-consumers-by-potential-value.html?_r=1&partner=socialflow&smid=tw-nytimesbusiness&pagewanted=print

======
OllieJones
So, HN, here's a question about electro-ethics:

Would this business of guessing whether a prospective customer will spend big
money be more ethical if it were transparent -- that is, if these escores were
visible to the persons being scored?

Or, is it OK as is? Or is it just no good?

